# Eine lokale .txt Datei auf Server upladen und downloaden



## Frage (19. Dez 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mal ne Frage, ist es möglich mit JavaApplets auf einen Server zuzugreifen und eine lokale Datei hochzuladen. Das Applet soll dabei sobald es gestartet wird überprüfen ob eine Datei z.B. in C:/File liegt. Wenn ja, soll er die Datei aud einen Server laden. 

Sobald dann eine Rückantwort-Datei in einem ganz bestimmten Ordner auf dem Server angekommen ist, soll es Sie wieder runterladen. Ist so etwas mit Java oder Java Applets möglich?

PHP kann ich nicht verwenden, da alle Files alle 10 Tage auf dem Server gelöscht werden. 

Bitte helft mir.


Freundliche Grüsse und Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.

The Frager


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Dez 2005)

download ist trivial, aber in deinem Fall musst du wohl "pollen"

hochladen geht nur über einen simulierten POST request

lokaler Dateizugriff erfordert ein signiertes Applet

alles recht aufwändig, im Vergleich dazu ist das HTTP Formular FileUpload geradezu ein Kinderspiel


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2005)

Was heisst das: Pollen? Ein signiertes Applet, wie bekomme ich ein signiertes Applet? Lache mich bitte deshalb nicht gerade aus. Könntet Ihr mir einige Tipps geben, wie der Aufbau ungefähr aussieht und vielleicht noch einige Code Teile beilegen? 
Es handelt sich bei dem Server überigens um einen FTP Server. 

Ich habe auch schon Applets erstellt, leider sehr triviale...  

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe...

Freundliche Grüsse

Frager


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Dez 2005)

signiertes Applet -> schau in die FAQ

heisst das auf dem Server läuft kein Webserver? Und mit "Upload" meinst du einen FTP-Upload? 

Dass ist es am besten du besorgst dir eine FTP-Client Library in Java, etwa von http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/


Pollen heisst, dass du in regelmässigen Abständen nachschauen musst ob was da ist


----------

